# 75th anniversary monte cristo humidor



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Montecristo 75th Aniversario 300-Cigar Humidor

My shop just got on of these in. Expensive , but very cool humi. each side pulls open, to expose five cigar drawers(or shelves) on each side. 
The thing is heavy. One thing I can tell you, the seals are great, and as soon as you open a side up, an intense cedar smell extends out. Very intense, which was a great feeling. Check it out in the photos. 
Its rated for 300 cigars and in this case I would say thats not an overestimation. I could see with a mix of sizes, this humi holding 300 to 400 cigars with a mix of coronas up to churchills. 
The non opening top, would be a nice setting for a tray with some delectable potents on it, or a secondary humi for dryboxing, or whatever. 
Check it out, if you get a chance.

Much regards Jerry


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

Now that.....is a sweet ass humi. A great piece for the home.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice looking piece but can it core a apple!:dunno::smoke::rofl:


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice looking piece but can it core a apple!:dunno::smoke::rofl:


honeymooners, right? what did ralph call that gadget?:dunno::doh:

sweet looking humi, "I wanna be a billionair..........":biggrin1:


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Very nice. That could be displayed proudly.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

She's a cutie, for sure, Jerry. But, for that kinda money, for a promotional humidor, I'd want it filled with cigars.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

A buddy of mine picked up that humi at our local b&m ... Super nice humi!


----------



## Uglybrumski (Sep 18, 2010)

I can think of a better way to spend $1200.


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

waiting for the 80% off sale


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

My B&M had one for sale with 100 sticks for like $1200 I think. It never sold. Then they had a raffle, if you bought a $25 75th Anni Monte, you got a ticket in the raffle. One guy won it. Its nice looking. But to me, I'd rather have a "conventional" 300ct humi without the Montecristo logo and such on it. But thats just me. It is a very nice humi though!!


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm going to make one.... :eyebrows:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jimbo1 said:


> honeymooners, right? what did ralph call that gadget?:dunno::doh:
> 
> The handy housewife helper!
> And Ralph was the chef of the future!:rotfl:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Very nice looking humi...next day air is only $342.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

WaxingMoon said:


> I'm going to make one.... :eyebrows:


Me too.:bump2:


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Humidor Minister said:


> Me too.:bump2:


Excellent!!! Completely different styles and we all know Bill's quality is second to none!!!


----------

